# LGD - Akita?



## Kimon (May 2, 2005)

We are looking for a LGD and would prefer a puppy to raise and train, we have beagles (house pets not hunting) and would like a LGD to help watch over them, some poultry, possibly some goats and of course the wife and property. A friend has offered their Adult Akita to us but I am not sure about it actually fitting our needs, anyone have experience with Akitas We were thinking along the lines of a Pyr but are open to suggestions.

Whatever we get we want it to be bred to get along well with those in its charge, be able to free roam our fenced property and guard all in its charge. Worried a bit about cyotes, as well as the regular varmits. Not to worried about the two legged kind but a dog with some size would help me sleep better at night.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Kimon said:


> We are looking for a LGD and would prefer a puppy to raise and train, we have beagles (house pets not hunting) and would like a LGD to help watch over them, some poultry, possibly some goats and of course the wife and property. A friend has offered their Adult Akita to us but I am not sure about it actually fitting our needs, anyone have experience with Akitas We were thinking along the lines of a Pyr but are open to suggestions.
> 
> Whatever we get we want it to be bred to get along well with those in its charge, be able to free roam our fenced property and guard all in its charge. Worried a bit about cyotes, as well as the regular varmits. Not to worried about the two legged kind but a dog with some size would help me sleep better at night.


Not speaking from experience about having an Akita, I read recently from a member here that keeps Akitas I believe and has goats. He mentions they are great dogs that he loves, but you have to get used to their temperement. Akitas are large enough to intimidate, and I believe are trainable, but they are not the classic Livestock Protection behaviour. They also might be a 'cleaner' furred dog with their shorter hair than a pyranese. 
You might look also into Kuvasz. I had one, so am a bit partial to that breed. They are white and large with a gait that covers long distance, and they range over their 'territory' of their property when you set them the boundaries. Kuvasz are loyal to those they will be a guardian to and family member. They also shed, but are not with much of any 'doggie' odor. Thier appetite also isn't as great as you would expect for such a large sized dog, so fairly economical to keep in that regard not being too fussy. They have a few quirks though. You would never tie a Kuvasz and also they notice anything changed on the grounds, such as if you move a tractor parked from one spot to the other. They are 'investigative' in that regard. Great also to ward off coyotes or the odd wolf if that is a problem.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Akitas can be demanding. They are famous for bonding with one person and all others are enimies. Spend time with the dog, thats my suggestion. I don't know about protection. But each dog is unique. I have 2 Corgis who wouldn't know how to herd if you tied food the the hearded animal's neck.....
I would have Akitas, but I have 3 kids.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Akitas are not obedience minded (if you have beagles you may be used to that), and are dangerous with the wrong owner. Frankly, I don't see a beagle person with an akita inu. A Great Py would probably suit your needs better.

This is Maura. I did not post this message. I don't have a problem with it, but that shouldn't be my name at the top :help:


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Akitas are not what your looking for. I had one a Great one, but not a breeed that lends well to change especially concerning who's in charge. They are excelent gaurd dogs of their domain and pack. That is determined as pups and young adult dogs, once it has been set it is difficult. The Akita has a very high rate of fur turn over when the weather changes. Fur clups fly off in the slightest of breezes. The most loyal and dedicated dog I have ever seen.

Our Akita 
hearded ( to their dismay) Cows 
Killed playing with them, chickens ducks and numerous other small furry things. 
The dog would have tried to heard and or eat the Goats had we let her.

She also sensed my seizures was great with our children from birth to 5yrs old and was strong and smart enough to help me get up after falling down. 

{{ In loving memory }} of Nikki our Akita


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A serious dog, if not overtly aggresive then dominant needing the right person to handle. The ones I've seen come through here were single dogs owned by a single man who could mange the dog but had many problems with his neighbors and children coming too near. It's about the last dog I'd think of having for livestock protection maybe one notch above a Canadian Eskimo dog which shouldn't leave the north period.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Kimon said:


> We are looking for a LGD and would prefer a puppy to raise and train, we have beagles (house pets not hunting) and would like a LGD to help watch over them, some poultry, possibly some goats and of course the wife and property. A friend has offered their Adult Akita to us but I am not sure about it actually fitting our needs, anyone have experience with Akitas We were thinking along the lines of a Pyr but are open to suggestions.
> 
> Whatever we get we want it to be bred to get along well with those in its charge, be able to free roam our fenced property and guard all in its charge. Worried a bit about cyotes, as well as the regular varmits. Not to worried about the two legged kind but a dog with some size would help me sleep better at night.


Check first with your homeowner's insurance company. Many consider Akita a dangerous breed and your insurance premiums can go up or be cancelled. I know this is true for Travellers and I believe also for Columbia Mutual and Encompass, but I am not 100 percent certain. So to be safe, better call and find out before making the decision.

donsgal


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

An Akita may kill small animals. If you have in-house beagles, and just a little bit of livestock to protect, You don't really need an LGD. A well bred Beauvier des Flanders might be better in your situation. They were herding and flock guarding dogs, are used in protection, and are good house dogs, or in/out dogs. They are generally not barky, and have a step up approach to guarding. That is, first they stare as a warning (herding dog), then warn, then jump on you. They have a pair of the strongest jaws in dogdom, but bite last. You might be able to find one with a terrier coat.

A Giant Schnauzer might also fill the bill. Not a cuddly dog, but loyal, a sentry, and nonshedding. Again, a good in/out dog.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.lgd.org/

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm

If you want a REAL LGD, get a* REAL * LGD breed.

If you want a yard dog get some other breed. Akitas were bred to hunt bears, NOT to guard anything. 
Putting a dog in a pasture does NOT make it a "LGD"


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I had an Akita for short while. Thought seriously abut extending , 6' fence upwards another couple of feet. I can't see an Akita guarding livestock. They are hunters not guarders. 

Pyrs are the most typical. Lots of hair and does have to be groomed but otherwise a great all around dog. Kuvasc is much like a pyr...on overdrive. Everything with them is more intense, more "everything". Anatolians are really good dogs. I've never had one but everyone who has them are very happy with them. GSD's make good lgd's too. Someone on here breeds them for this but I can't remember who it is.


----------



## Corgitails (Jun 2, 2003)

Maura - I actually have a friend who started out with Akitas (had a group winner in her first litter!) and then moved into beagles and does very well with them now.  I think a flexible, creative trainer might enjoy both breeds, but they're VERy different.

I don't think an Akita is what ya'll want if you're looking for a LGD. They're neat dogs, but they're very unique in a lot of ways. They were originally hunting and fighting dogs, incidentally guardians, but the temperament isn't the same at all. I know of many people with Akitas who will kill small livestock given the chance- they can have REALLY intense prey drive. 

Akitas are wonderful dogs but I don't think they're a good idea for your situation at all. I'd stick with your plans for a Pyr or think about an Anatolian.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

I know my neighbors dog is only half Akita and he will jump there fence and he has tried to dig under. He is no longer allowed out without someone watching. He also came within feet of killing a deer once when he got out. An Akita, an adult especially is not what you want. It will more than likely kill small livestock. I would look at a real LGD. I love Akitas but I know they are too much dog for me along with a lot of others.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

In my somewhat limited personal expirience and wider 2nd hand experience, Japanese breeds are tough to deal with for most owners. Chows, Akitas, Shiba Inus, Shar Peis, all tend to be quiet, aloof, wary dogs. They tend not to warn well enough that most folks can see it before they bite-they are hard to read. They also, as someone else mentioned, tend to be one person dogs, which has its definate drawbacks. 

I would also not get a high prey dog for guarding livestock. It is asking for trouble. Sounds like a pyr or some of the other suggestions would be better.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

We've got a pair of border collies to keep track of things around here. One of them is real busy and the other one is not, so there is a wide variety even within the same breed. Katie The Pest keeps all the chickens in a group, tries to herd butterflies (and almost manages it) and is very busy busy busy all day long. Kimo keeps watch over the place and should something not be where it should or something be where it shouldn't, he will come and let me know about it. The don't damage their cat or chickens but hunt down and kill mongoose and chase all other cats out of the yard and keep stray dogs away as well.


----------



## LiLBKO (Oct 3, 2012)

Not to bring up a very old thread but I thought I would help any others looking at Akita's 

I am currently 4 months into my 4th Akita and they are a great dog "If" you have the time and the will to train them right. I have a wife, 3 kids, a Boston terr and 8 chickens so far no problems but it takes a lot of corrections non stop for the first year. Now all mine have been females they are easier to train but the males will be more protective of their territory.

They will be great if you make sure they are or they will be the worst if you allow them to be. 

The big thing is not adding any new people or animals to the family "Pack" as they will have a hard time allowing them into the pack unless you have a Firm Grip on their actions. My first akita would not stop jumping up on top of our youngest kid after he was born only 3 months after we got the akita was hard to break and in general akita's don't like strange little kids so be careful.

I will be adding a miniature jersey cow I hope in the next month but by next year for sure and it will take extra work the older the akita is when adding to the family pack. 

Now anyone or anything that is in a Akita's territory un-welcomed will pay for it.


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

We had an Akita-German Shepherd that guarded our chickens and us. He was excellent as a greeter, after thoroughly licking your hands and pushing against you to be petted, he would go and lay down very proper like, but there were people he did not like and I paid attention to that. He loved children. I feel he was an exceptional dog, but he didn't like other dogs and I wouldn't have trusted him with our sheep. He did well with our horses, though. An Akita would keep the coyotes and ***** out of your yard real well, if that's what you want. I just wouldn't trust him around your beagles.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Problem with akitas, especially females, is that they like to maintain about a mile square territory and unless you've got a darn good fence (our cleared 6' and the breeder hot wires hers) they will be gone no matter how much time you put in training.


----------



## LiLBKO (Oct 3, 2012)

akane said:


> Problem with akitas, especially females, is that they like to maintain about a mile square territory and unless you've got a darn good fence (our cleared 6' and the breeder hot wires hers) they will be gone no matter how much time you put in training.


I have been told that by other Akita owners over the years but I have not had any of mine do that now on my new place I have 4' field fence but I am installing a 6' no-climb with a single line of barb more to keep the neighbors animals out of my pasture one of his Steers jumped the 4' with a charge line into my pasture.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Different dog breeds were created for different purposes. You have dogs that are good at hunting, dogs that are good at guarding people, livestock guard dogs and lap dogs (among others). Asking a breed like an Akita (hunting and guarding people) to guard put aside his prey drive and guard livestock would be like asking a bloodhound to pull a sled or asking a Maltese to be a retriever. If you have a job for a dog to do, you pick a breed that was created for that job. Livestock guardian breeds have hundreds to thousands of years guarding livestock. The many generations of breeding have virtually eliminated his prey drive....the desire to chase and eat small creatures.....and have taught him to bond with and protect those creatures instead. If you want a LGD, don't get an Akita. That's probably one of the worst possible choices.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I love my pair of Akitas, and they are great guard dogs and do well with my chickens. However, I would not depend on them to be LGDs. They have a very high prey drive,and it's already been mentioned their tendency to climb or burrow under fences when they feel like going for a walkabout.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I find it is actually easy to transfer an akita's guarding instincts to other animals on the farm. Quite easy actually. You do have to be careful with new purchases. When we got guinea fowl they were not chickens so my akita penned one down and plucked a bald spot on it trying to figure out what it was. When she was told they are under the same rules as chickens all was well. She even tells me when rabbits or guinea pigs have had offspring or are acting odd. However her love is to wander about chasing things and since she can't chase things on the farm any time she is not supervised she is off. Not a problem on my mom's fully fenced large farm but at our old house which sat on 80 acres with bad fencing I was tracking her down out of the subdivision nearby or the goose pond down the road on a twice monthly basis no matter what I did to that fence. They even escaped tied with rock climbing gear once.


----------

